

Why the God particle is an accurate term - jackfoxy
http://motls.blogspot.com/2011/12/why-god-particle-is-accurate-term.html

======
kenthorvath
Having worked at the LHC, please let me be the first to point out that there
is no such thing (thank God) as the Large HARDON Collider.

The author makes this mistake multiple times, and even suggests it as fitting
given that it makes "soft/light/placid (not flaccid?) particles hard/heavy".

I shall refrain from further comment...

~~~
jerrya
fwiw,

New York Times, Large Hardon Collider:
<http://largehardoncollider.com/nyt_lhc_new.html>

Telegraph, Large Hardon Collider:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/skepchick/4445007033/>

------
tlammens
Off-topic, but such backgrounds should be forbidden. I could hardly focus on
the content.

~~~
alexiocowabunga
Something to make it a bit more 'readable'<http://rdd.me/89wgxjpt>

